# Lyle Lovett- Confessional Lutheran



## Fly Caster (Aug 4, 2016)

I've long enjoyed his music, and found it interesting to learn that he is a life-long Lutheran (Missouri Synod). I'm not a fan of Christian celebrities, but it's good to know that some don't fit the typical mold.

A quote that shows better theology than 99% of CCM'ers out there-- 



> Lovett recalls his rigorous upbringing fondly. “We always started with morning devotions. Then the first subject of the day was religion. Studying the Bible and Bible stories. We had to memorize verses. Recitation was a performance and we were called on every day.”
> 
> You might not think of Lyle Lovett and Protestant theology in the same breath, but it has had a lifelong influence on him. “I was taught to worship a benevolent, omniscient Christian God and I still believe in that today. I believe that mankind, left to our own devices, doesn’t turn out very well. Human nature can be nasty and ugly, unless we’re inspired by the grace of God.”



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ZsskiAcFw


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 4, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJOyudSdoak

Lyle Lovett is the second voice. The first person is an almost 100 year old, the last is a fourth grade girl.

Gene Veith writes:



> Three generations–all members of Trinity Lutheran Church in Klein, Texas–confess their faith in the words of the Nicene Creed, which itself goes back through generation after generation in the church of Jesus Christ. First we hear from Erich Klenk, 97 years old. Then we hear from singer-songwriter Lyle Lovett (of whom I am a big fan). Then we hear from fourth-grader Erin Pali. The effect of hearing the creed from these very different and yet very united Christians is deeply moving, as I think you will agree



Here is here rendition of Luther's "Lord Keep Us Steadfast In Your Word." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ZsskiAcFw


----------

